# Telx to be acquired by Digital Realty



## danielm (Jul 24, 2015)

It is expected that by the end of this year Digital Realty will have acquired Telx. The deal is worth an estimated $1.85 Billion dollars.

Press release: http://investor.digitalrealty.com/file.aspx?IID=4094311&FID=30279924


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 24, 2015)

Damnn.....

I love TelX!  Nooo!!!


----------



## Francisco (Jul 24, 2015)

danielm said:


> It is expected that by the end of this year Digital Realty will have acquired Telx. The deal is worth an estimated $1.85 Billion dollars.
> 
> Press release: http://investor.digitalrealty.com/file.aspx?IID=4094311&FID=30279924



Equinix is going to be pissed.

I dunno, expect more mergers before the years out.


Francisco


----------



## OSTKCabal (Jul 25, 2015)

This seems to be the Year of Mergers!

Tons of stuff going on, I guess. I hope things improve with all of them with the addition of resources.


----------

